# need help asap



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Which is the better truck. Both are nitro. One is the nitro sport. The other is the traxxas rustler can I get some opinions on both trucks. Pros and cons


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

burlap1980 said:


> Which is the better truck. Both are nitro. One is the nitro sport. The other is the traxxas rustler can I get some opinions on both trucks. Pros and cons


I am suprised no one chimed in on this. 
What is better is a matter of choice. Check for parts support from your local hobby shop. 
and what one can you afford and do you like best? 
That is all that matters.


----------



## rc4life44 (Sep 21, 2010)

well if you want to have a car that lastes a long time i would look in to team associated 
but if you have your mind set on those two i would go with the rustler


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

burlap1980 said:


> Which is the better truck. Both are nitro. One is the nitro sport. The other is the traxxas rustler can I get some opinions on both trucks. Pros and cons


i like traxxas, there customer support is awsome! unlike associated! look into the jato.


----------

